# Central Line Placement



## rachelfox (Nov 21, 2013)

Our provider performed a central line tunneled placement and has been trying to get Medicare to pay for 36558.  They denied the service as bundled to another procedure.  We also billed 99233/25 and 76937.  We recently found out that another provider's office that we do not bill for billed a 36556 two days after we did.  Would their office have to bill with a modifier?  If so, would a 77 be appropriate or not since it was not the exact same procedure?

Rachel Fox, CPC


----------



## dcarrier1021 (Jan 21, 2014)

You are correct with your code, the othter office needs to append their claim and add modifier 77.


----------



## lizard (Jan 23, 2014)

could be that this is a separate event from your Dr's. 36558 is tunneled and 36556 is non tunneled. My doc does these a lot and sometimes the patient has trouble with one and they have to do another. I don't know that the modifier 77 for the other Dr. is really correct because it is not really a repeat procedure. I think there is something else causing this denial. was anything else done by your physician or a physician in your group prior to this?


----------

